# الي صناع الصابون السائل



## مروان السيد (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ايهما افضل اضافه السلفونيك الي ماء ساخن ام الي الماء العادي اثناء التحضير وهل ذلك يؤثر علي الرغوه للصابون مع العلم لم يتطرق اي مشترك الي هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## elkemia (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اولا دة سؤال غريب شوية
ثانيا السلفونيك بيدوب فى الماء البارد عادى جداااا فلازمتها اية المياة الساخنة
وعند المعادلة بالصودا درجة الحرارة بترتفع تفاعل طارد للحرارة
ثالثا معلومة لحضرتك ان درجة الحرارة بتأثر فى لزوجة الصابون 
يعنى كل ما كان الصابون سخن كل ما يكون خفيف وأما يبرد بيتقل


----------



## 83moris (18 نوفمبر 2012)

كمان حسب معلوماتي ان السلفونك بيتكسر عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة


----------

